# Hardware-Markt: PC-Spieler fangen laut JPR schlechte Verkaufszahlen auf



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hardware-Markt: PC-Spieler fangen laut JPR schlechte Verkaufszahlen auf*

					Das kalifornische Marktforschungsinstitut Jon Peddie Research (JPR) vermeldet, dass PC-Spieler die schlechten Verkaufszahlen für Komplett-Rechner und Hardware auffangen werden. Allein für die kommende Militärsimulation Arma 3 wird erwartet, dass über 800 Millionen US-Dollar für neue Hardware ausgegeben wird.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hardware-Markt: PC-Spieler fangen laut JPR schlechte Verkaufszahlen auf*


----------



## Standeck (9. August 2013)

Wow das ist ja der erste Bericht über PC Verkäufe der endlich mal die Gamer berücksichtigt.  Ich hoffe auch Microsoft erkennt den Wert den PC Spieler für sie haben. Fürs Büro ist schließlich ein alter XP Rechner ebenfalls "gut genug".


----------



## fragenbold (9. August 2013)

Für ARMA III gleich 800 Millionen US Dollar 
Bei einem durchschnittlichen Preis von 500€ für Aufrüstung( 300€ GPU + 200€ CPU) bzw einem durchnitts Preis von 1250€ für einen Komplettrechner und dem Hintergedanken, dass warscheinlich nur etwa ein Viertel manuell aufrüsten wird, sind wir bei einen durschnittlichen Preis von (3*1250€+500€)/4 = *1062,5€*.
Das hieße, dass ungefähr *750000* Käufer von ARMA III ihren PC aufrüsten. 
Wie viele Leute sollen sich das Spiel denn dann bitte kaufen, wenn die meisten ja wohl schon für Crysis 3/ Tomb Raider/ FarCry3/ *ARMA II*  aufgerüstet haben.

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Gast1668381003 (9. August 2013)

Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit derm Thema zu tun, aber irgendwie hat man immer den Eindruck, als ob weltweit nur sehr wenig Leute am PC spielen. U.a. auch wegen der schlechten Verkaufszahlen für Hardware und auch, weil sich die PC-Versionen von Multiplattformspiele weitaus weniger verkaufen. 

Wie passt es dann zusammen, das ausgerechnet PC-only Spiele am häufigsten gespielt werden, sprich: LoL, WoW, DotA 2, Minecraft, World of Tanks, Starcraft 2 etc. ?

Offensichtlich spielen also doch weitaus mehr als genug Leute am PC, schließlich verkaufen sich Titel wie Starcraft 2 oder Diablo 3 auch sehr gut. Und andere Vollpreis-Spiele werden millionenfach beim OCH für lau gesaugt   Seltsam...


----------



## Homerclon (9. August 2013)

> Einzige Ausnahme sollen Gelegenheitsspieler sein, da sich dort eine "Gut genug"-Mentalität entwickelt habe.


Kein Wunder wenn einige Entwickler/Publisher lieber für Mittelklasse-Systeme von 2009 Programmiert oder lieblose Konsolenports die keine oder kaum bessere Grafik liefert, um möglichst viele Kunden ansprechen zu können bzw. Kosten zu sparen.

Nicht das es mich im Moment groß stören würde, hab auch nur ein Mittelklasse-System von Anfang 2011. 
Gab keinen Grund bisher unbedingt Aufrüsten zu müssen, die Spiele bei denen es sich gelohnt hätte, die interessieren mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## fragenbold (9. August 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit derm Thema zu tun, aber irgendwie hat man immer den Eindruck, als ob weltweit nur sehr wenig Leute am PC spielen. U.a. auch wegen der schlechten Verkaufszahlen für Hardware und auch, weil sich die PC-Versionen von Multiplattformspiele weitaus weniger verkaufen.
> 
> Wie passt es dann zusammen, das ausgerechnet PC-only Spiele am häufigsten gespielt werden, sprich: LoL, WoW, DotA 2, Minecraft, World of Tanks, Starcraft 2 etc. ?
> 
> Offensichtlich spielen also doch weitaus mehr als genug Leute am PC, schließlich verkaufen sich Titel wie Starcraft 2 oder Diablo 3 auch sehr gut. Und andere Vollpreis-Spiele werden millionenfach beim OCH für lau gesaugt   Seltsam...



Hier ein paar Gründe wieso PC Spiele so erfolglos sind:
1. PC Spiele sind um einiges leichter zu cracken(selbst bei Multiplayerspielen wie COD)
2. Hinter den Konsolen steht jemand mit viel Geld(Sony/Nitendo/Microsoft) und Größen wie Steam wollen nur in Indie Entwickler investieren.
    2.1 Für Konsolen gibt es Exlusivtitel
    2.2 Spiele erscheinen an den Konsolen häufig früher(deswegen auch die hohen Verkaufszahlen an den Konsolen)
3. Kosteneinspaarung durch immer gleiche Engine und Grafik(Texturen...).

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Norkzlam (9. August 2013)

Größtenteils hast du Recht, aber auch der PC hat einige Exklusiv-Titel.
Z.B. Anno, Company of Heros und Total War .


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2013)

Das sind aber auch titel, die man schwer auf der Konsole spielen kann und auch nicht wirklich den Konsolen Spieler ansprechen, der ja eher das schnelle Spiel sucht, eben kurzweilige Unterhaltung.


----------



## fragenbold (9. August 2013)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Größtenteils hast du Recht, aber auch der PC hat einige Exklusiv-Titel.
> Z.B. Anno, Company of Heros und Total War .


 
Die verkaufen sich genauso wie die von Homerclon genannten Exklusivtitel auch gut .
Genauso wie es aber auch die Konsolen Exklusivtitel tun: Heavy Rain, Halo, The Last of Us,  Metal Gear Solid,  God of War 3, Little Big Planet, Super Mario (Kart)... 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## beren2707 (9. August 2013)

Außerdem führt an einem PC, sofern man einigermaßen Ansprüche an die Grafik hat (mehr als zumeist nur 720p oder gar weniger und ~30 FPS) kaum ein Weg vorbei. Daher würde ich immer wieder die PC-Fassung bei Multiplattformtiteln vorziehen, da SSAA, DS, hohe FPS-Raten, Maus+Tastatursteuerung, Modfähigkeit (mittlerweile, je nach Genre, recht eingeschränkt bis nicht mehr vorhanden *zu BF schiel*) etc. pp. nur der PC bieten kann. Trotzdem besitze ich diverse Konsolen und werde mir auch eine PS4 holen... jedoch allein wegen den Exklusivtiteln. Man würde auch viel mehr aufrüsten, wenn es bloß die Spiele und die Hardware einem leicht machen würden, aber es geht ja in den letzten Jahren eher in Trippelschritten voran. Die kommenden Konsolen werden das hoffentlich endlich ändern.


----------



## Happossai (9. August 2013)

Folgendes Zitat aus dem Artikel passt nicht wirklich zum Zitat von JPR


> Allein für die kommende Militärsimulation Arma 3 wird erwartet, dass über 800 Millionen US-Dollar für neue Hardware ausgegeben wird.





			
				JPR schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich schätzen wir, dass PC-Zusammenstellungen für über 800 Millionen US-Dollar von dem Titel beeinflusst werden.


 Es ist ein riesiger Unterschied ob ein Spiel nur die Zusammenstellung beeinflusst oder der Hauptgrund für das Aufrüsten eines PC ist...

Zum Thema Konsolen und PC: Dafür das der PC als Spieleplattform schon vor vielen Jahren als sinkendes Schiff angesehen würde hat er sich doch gut gehalten 
Immerhin ist der Umsatz, der mit PC Spielen gemacht wird, nicht geringer als der von Xbox oder PS.


----------



## Kondar (9. August 2013)

fragenbold schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Gründe wieso PC Spiele so erfolglos sind:
> 1. PC Spiele sind um einiges leichter zu cracken(selbst bei Multiplayerspielen wie COD)
> 2. Hinter den Konsolen steht jemand mit viel Geld(Sony/Nitendo/Microsoft) und Größen wie Steam wollen nur in Indie Entwickler investieren.
> 2.1 Für Konsolen gibt es Exlusivtitel
> ...


 
1.) naja ich weiß nicht wie das bei der PS3 ist aber XBox360 und Wii soll sich der Aufwand auch in Grenzen halten.
2.) ...?
2.1) ...? Wenn es den Titel nicht für den PC gibt braucht man sich nicht zu wundern das der sich schlecht verkauft.
Ich wette Halo hat sich besser am PC verkauft als auf der PS2 & PS3 zusammen.
3.) Unreal Engine die PS3, XBox360 & PC unterstützt...

Mag ja teilweise stimmen aber ich glaube eher das die Gewinnmargen beim PC  deutlich kleiner sind.


----------



## Laudian (9. August 2013)

fragenbold schrieb:


> 2.1 Für Konsolen gibt es Exlusivtitel


 
Und für PC's etwa nicht ?


----------



## Deathsnake (9. August 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Und für PC's etwa nicht ?



Eben. Wir haben sogar mehr Exklusivgames als auf einer Gen. Die Konsolen werden da immer gern zusammengerechnet und dann hast eine 3 vs. 1 Situation. Ubisoft hatte erst die neuen Zahlen veröffentlicht : 23 % Xbox, 21 % PS3. 20 % PC. Nun sagt einer bitte noch das PCler am Aussterben sind. Steam macht jährlich 100 % mehr Gewinn als im Jahr zuvor. Auch gleichzeitig online sind wir bei 5 Millionen. Das PCler auch zahlen sieht man an Star Citizen - 15.3 Millionen und das Game kommt erst Mid 2015. Wir zahlen halt nur nichtmehr für Aufgüsse von immer wieder dem selben Game oder für veraltete Grafik. 

Bis etz hat mich noch nie ein Exklusiv Titel dazu gebracht mir eine Konsole anzulachen. 1986 C-64 und seit 1990 PC. Controller-Hasser. Hab zwar auch ein 360 Pad aber das wird einmal im Jahr für 30 min angeschlossen. Das ist für mich der Grund auf Konsolen zu verzichten. Da muss ich mit Controller spielen - ne danke. Deswegen reg ich mich auch auf, wenn Spiele für PC kommen und dann noch ein Pad benötigen. Bei Street Fighter, NHL (wenn mal wieder eins kommen sollte, Fussball-Hasser deswegen kein FIFA ) seh ichs ein. Aber für Shooter, Rollenspiele und Co will ich Maus / Tastatur. DCS Serie, Freefalcon und die Weltraumsims werden mit Joystick gespielt. Die Steuerung nutz ich eben seit (OMG) 27 Jahren. Da kommt dir so ein Fingerverdreher Pad einfach komisch vor 

PS: Nochmal zu Fussball! Das ist Damensport! Das hier ist Männersport! 
Nürnberg Ice Tigers - To The Limit Song - YouTube


----------



## Eftilon (10. August 2013)

Ach ja, die ewige discussion 

wenn der PC als Gaming Plattform stirbt werde ich bestimmt schon über das alter hinaus gewachsen sein, ich bin 43 und ich höre das schon seit PS1 zeiten .
Ich denke mal bei den meisten PC gamern geht es nicht nur ums gamen sondern auch um die technik, und das ist was die plattform interessant macht, wir wollen eben nichts vorgekautes, sondern das was wir können und uns leisten können. Ferner kann man seine lieblingsspiele über hardware generationen weiter spielen. Zur zeit installiere ich meine alten spiele auf Virtuelle Maschinen und somit sind die unsterblich und spielbar(AOE2, Crimson Skies, Warcraft3, M.A.X und ein paar andere). Ich habe nur eine PS2 als konsole und nur um ab und an mal mit freunden gegeneinander Tekken oder Soul Calibur zu spielen. Bei der PS4 würde ich vielleicht schwach werden, da sind ein paar exclusiv titel die mich echt anmachen, zb the order 1886 und Destiny, schaun ma mal. Aber insgesamt hat der PC mehr exclusiv titel.

eftilon


----------



## XXTREME (10. August 2013)

Ermüdendes Thema .


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Und für PC's etwa nicht ?


 
Für die interessieren sich die Konsoleros aber nicht.
Aber die Konsolen Exklusiv Titel wären auch auf dem PC begehrt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. August 2013)

Ich gehöre auch nur noch zu den Gelegenheitsspielern. Mir reicht meine alte Hardware. Habe in den letzten 2 Monaten vielleicht 30 Min gespielt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> und auch nicht wirklich den Konsolen Spieler ansprechen, der ja eher das schnelle Spiel sucht, eben kurzweilige Unterhaltung.


So pauschal kannst du das nicht sagen, da es auf den Konsolen auch etliche Games mit um die 100h Spielzeit gibt, während auf dem PC F2P und Browsergames groß geworden sind. 
Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass bei Windows gleich Solitär und Minesweeper dabei ist. 


Wenn jetzt manche hier meinen, dass sich PC-Games gleich gut verkaufen, wenn man sie mit nur einer Konsole vergleicht, hat nur die halbe Rechnung gemacht. 
Wird ein neues Spiel entwickelt, kommt für XBox und PS3 so ziemlich die selbe Version, d.h. dass man es nur an die Hardware anpassen muss und das Spiel sonst nicht verändert. 

Portiert man es jetzt auf den PC, steht man eventuell mit den PCexklusiven Games in Konkurrenz und sollte nicht unbedingt einen 1:1-Port bringen, weshalb hier die Portierung mehr Aufwand und deswegen auch mehr Geld beansprucht. Das ist dann auch das Problem, denn je weniger man mit Gewinn rechnet, desto weniger Aufwand wird man in den Port stecken. 
Das ändert sich hoffentlich durch die x86-Basis der neuen Konsolen, da dies die Sache vereinfacht, aber Wunder würde ich deswegen keine erwarten. 
Aus diesem Grund muss man auch leider den PC gegen XBox und PS3 zusammen antreten lassen. 


@Topic
Würde man durch das Spiel dann einen messbaren Anstieg der Hardwareverkaufszahlen bei AMD und Nvidia fest stellen können?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> So pauschal kannst du das nicht sagen, da es auf den Konsolen auch etliche Games mit um die 100h Spielzeit gibt, während auf dem PC F2P und Browsergames groß geworden sind.
> Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass bei Windows gleich Solitär und Minesweeper dabei ist.


 
Ich kenne viele Konsolen Spieler und 99,9% haben exakt die Einstellung zum Spielen, die ich geschildert habe.
Denen ist die Grafik auch nicht wichtig, es muss nicht das Beste vom Besten sein, es reicht, wenn das Game unterhalten kann.
Dass es natürlich Ausnahmen gibt, ist klar, aber die sind deutlich geringer als beim PC.


----------



## Two-Face (12. August 2013)

So grundverschieden sind die PCler und Konsoleros jetzt auch wieder nicht, auch wenn es da durchaus Unterschiede gibt. 

_The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim_ ist eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil eines Spiels, das man mal schnell durchspielt hat und kurzweilig unterhält wie _Call of Duty_, trotzdem hat es sich sehr viele millionenmal verkauft, mir fällt da außer CoD8 jetzt spontan kein Spiel aus dem Jahr ein, welches sich häufiger verkauft hat.

Es gibt unter den Konsolenspielern durchaus noch 'ne Menge Core-Gamer, man müsste halt nur die Spiele machen, die sie wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2013)

Der Markt verschiebt sich aber gerade in Richtung mobile Geräte.
Was es dort inzwischen an Games gibt, ist schon erstaunlich (und vor allem preiswert). Das ist ein riesiger Markt und das wird bald der größte Markt sein.
GTA 7 wird dann erst mal auf Smartphones veröffentlicht werden und alle anderen müssen hoffen, dass es für ihre Plattform umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Two-Face (12. August 2013)

Deswegen können die neuen Konsolen ja eigentlich auch nur gutes bringen, da durch sie wieder AAA-Games attraktiv gemacht werden können, es wurden ja schon einige, vielversprechende Titel angekündigt.
Evtl. können sie diesem Trend etwas entgegenwirken und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Smartphones oder Tablets Konsolen oder PCs völlig ersetzen werden, das ist noch gar nicht möglich, erst vielleicht in 100 Jahren, wenn die Mikroelektronik so weit ist, dass die Leistung eines kleinen Supercomputers in das Gehäuse eines Smartphones passt. Zumal einfach nicht jeder sich mit Mobile-Games rumschlagen will, nicht jeden interessiert das und solange es eben diese Leute gibt, gibt es auch einen Absatzmarkt dafür. Genau deswegen ist ja der PC eben noch nicht ausgestorben, auch wenn es immer wieder prophezeit wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2013)

Du kannst heute dein Smatzphone an den Fernseher anschließen und dann in 1080p spielen, während du mit deinem Bluetooth Controller auf dem Sofa hockst.


----------



## Two-Face (12. August 2013)

Ja, aber bei der Grafik? Ich hab' mir so'n THird-Pirson Action-Spiel für Tablet-PCs angesehen, das hat den grafischen Stand von ungefähr 2002/2003, aktuelle AAA-Games kann das kaum ersetzen. Wie gesagt, in einigen, eher sehr vielen Jahren, wenn es technisch machbar ist und xBoxO/PS4-Hardware in ein so kleines Teil passt ja, aber ich glaube einfach nicht, dass solche schnöde Mobile-Games aktuelle Schwergewichte wie CoD, GTA und dergleichen verdrängen, nur weil sie eben mobil spielbar sind.

Außerdem habe ich kein Smartphone, die Dinger werden von mir gepflegt boykottiert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Konsolen Spieler und 99,9% haben exakt die Einstellung zum Spielen, die ich geschildert habe.
> Denen ist die Grafik auch nicht wichtig, es muss nicht das Beste vom Besten sein, es reicht, wenn das Game unterhalten kann.
> Dass es natürlich Ausnahmen gibt, ist klar, aber die sind deutlich geringer als beim PC.


Ich kenne auch viele Konsolenspieler und bei denen sieht die Sache eben nicht so aus, aber ich nehme meinen Bekanntenkreis nicht für einen Studie zum Gamingverhalten von Konsoleros her, da das dann doch ein bisschen zu wenig wäre. 

Einen Casualanteil von 99,9% hast du dafür aber wahrscheinlich bei den Smartphonegamern (gibt's dafür schon eine eigene Bezeichnung?). 


Two-Face schrieb:


> Deswegen können die neuen Konsolen ja eigentlich auch nur gutes bringen, da durch sie wieder AAA-Games attraktiv gemacht werden können, es wurden ja schon einige, vielversprechende Titel angekündigt.
> Evtl. können sie diesem Trend etwas entgegenwirken und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Smartphones oder Tablets Konsolen oder PCs völlig ersetzen werden, das ist noch gar nicht möglich, erst vielleicht in 100 Jahren, wenn die Mikroelektronik so weit ist, dass die Leistung eines kleinen Supercomputers in das Gehäuse eines Smartphones passt. Zumal einfach nicht jeder sich mit Mobile-Games rumschlagen will, nicht jeden interessiert das und solange es eben diese Leute gibt, gibt es auch einen Absatzmarkt dafür. Genau deswegen ist ja der PC eben noch nicht ausgestorben, auch wenn es immer wieder prophezeit wurde.


Sobald jemand auf die Idee kommt, dass man das Smartphone als Streamingklient nehmen kann, dauert es keine 100 Jahre, bis sie PCs und Konsolen beim Gaming ersetzt haben. 
Ok, vielleicht bei uns und unserem tollen Internet.


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Sobald jemand auf die Idee kommt, dass man das Smartphone als Streamingklient nehmen kann, dauert es keine 100 Jahre, bis sie PCs und Konsolen beim Gaming ersetzt haben.
> Ok, vielleicht bei uns und unserem tollen Internet.


 
Mir ging es eher darum, dass sich der PC einfach nicht völlig ersetzen lassen kann, oder streame einfach mal die Leistung, die du für Bild- und Videobearbeitung und dergleichen brauchst.

Bei den Konsolen evtl, aber mir sind auch noch keine Möglichkeiten bekannt, Netzwerke mit Smartphones zu administrieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. August 2013)

Irgendwann kann man wohl alles streamen, bzw. in der Cloud berechnen lassen, aber ich habe nicht behauptet, dass das jetzt schon möglich ist, sondern dass es keine 100 Jahre dauert, bis man PCs und Konsolen ersetzen kann, also pass lieber auf, dass dir die Augen nicht stecken bleiben.


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2013)

Öhm, und warum sollte jemand z.B. Photoshop oder Office auf's Smartphone bringen? Oder ein servertaugliches Betriebssystem dafür bringen? 

Als App, oder was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, und warum sollte jemand z.B. Photoshop oder Office auf's Smartphone bringen? Oder ein servertaugliches Betriebssystem dafür bringen?



Gibt es doch schon als Smartphone Version.


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2013)

Bildbearbeitung über's Smartphone? Meinst du etwa dieses Instagram-Gedöns?

Und ich habe auch noch nie erlebt, wie jemand ein anderes Eingabegerät an so ein Teil angeschlossen hat, ich meine, die haben noch nicht man 'n USB-Anschluss?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bildbearbeitung über's Smartphone? Meinst du etwa dieses Instagram-Gedöns?



Das geht, habe ich schon selbst gemacht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und ich habe auch noch nie erlebt, wie jemand ein anderes Eingabegerät an so ein Teil angeschlossen hat, ich meine, die haben noch nicht man 'n USB-Anschluss?


 
Bluetooth?


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das geht, habe ich schon selbst gemacht.


 Na, ich meinte schon eher professionell, in Richtung Photoshop. Oder wird da heute etwa auch mit Instagram gearbeitet?

Egal, ich gibt einfach Dinge, die kann man nicht mit einem Smartphone machen, da es dafür schon gar nicht ausgelegt ist und auch wenn Android Linux-basiert ist, ein Netzwerk verwalten oder Prorammierung wird nicht zu dessen Grundfunktionen dazugehören, dafür braucht man halt'n PC respektive Server, sowas lässt sich auch nicht streamen.

Aber mir egal, 'n Smartphone werde ich mir erst zulegen, wenn alle traditionellen Mobiltelefone auf der Welt eingeschmolzen wurden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Na, ich meinte schon eher professionell, in Richtung Photoshop. Oder wird da heute etwa auch mit Instagram gearbeitet?



Für sowas wird es immer PCs geben, aber das ist doch normal.
Womit entwickelst du denn ein Spiel für Smartphone oder Konsole? Mit einem Abakus sicher nicht. 

Es geht einfach darum, dass die Spieleplattform PC ebenso überholt ist/wird wie die Spieleplattform Konsole.
Dass es immer ein paar Gallier geben wird, die dem römischen Imperium Widerstand leisten, ist normal, aber ihre Anzahl sinkt stetig. 

Dass in einer Bank oder Kaufhaus ein PC steht, an dem was gemacht wird, ist doch normal, das wird auch in 50 Jahren noch so sein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Egal, ich gibt einfach Dinge, die kann man nicht mit einem Smartphone machen, da es dafür schon gar nicht ausgelegt ist und auch wenn Android Linux-basiert ist, ein Netzwerk verwalten oder Prorammierung wird nicht zu dessen Grundfunktionen dazugehören, dafür braucht man halt'n PC respektive Server, sowas lässt sich auch nicht streamen.



Die Standard Sachen kann man hervorragend mit einem Smartphone machen. Man hockt nicht mehr am PC und schaut nach den Mails oder guckt nach, was wer gerade aufs Facebook Profil geschrieben hat.
Für exakt diese Dinge bedarf es keinen PC mehr und 90% der heimischen PCs werden eh nur noch dafür benutzt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber mir egal, 'n Smartphone werde ich mir erst zulegen, wenn alle traditionellen Mobiltelefone auf der Welt eingeschmolzen wurden.



Ich habe diverse Smartphones.


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe diverse Smartphones.


 Ich habe nur mein altes Sony Ericsson Slider-Handy und dabei bleibts, was soll ich mit einem Smartphone?

Kein  Bock auf'n überteuertes Gerät, wo man nichtmal Speicherkarte und Akku  austauschen kann und schon gar nicht auf dieses Geschmiere auf diesen  absolut grauenhaften Touchdisplays.

Ich  habe mir schon überlegt, mir 'nen neuen Laptop anzuschaffen, mit dem ich nebenzu auch mal das eine oder andere Game zocken kann, als Student praktikabler als 'n Tower-PC oder Konsole.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe nur mein altes Sony Ericsson Slider-Handy und dabei bleibts, was soll ich mit einem Smartphone?



Ericsson gibt es noch? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Kein  Bock auf'n überteuertes Gerät, wo man nichtmal Speicherkarte und Akku  austauschen kann und schon gar nicht auf dieses Geschmiere auf diesen  absolut grauenhaften Touchdisplays.



Kauf dir das Samsung Galaxy S3 oder S4. Da kannst du Speicherkarten einbauen und den Akku tauschen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich  habe mir schon überlegt, mir 'nen neuen Laptop anzuschaffen, mit dem ich nebenzu auch mal das eine oder andere Game zocken kann, als Student praktikabler als 'n Tower-PC oder Konsole.



Laptops sind ein aussterbender Markt, daran ändert Intels Bemühungen bezüglich Ultrabooks auch nichts.
Immerhin sind die Netbooks schon wieder verschwunden und denen hatte man einen großen Marktanteil angedichtet.


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ericsson gibt es noch?


Ja, schon, aber mein Handy stammt halt noch aus der Sony-Ericsson-Ära.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir das Samsung Galaxy S3 oder S4. Da kannst du Speicherkarten einbauen und den Akku tauschen.


Mein Handy funktioniert noch tadellos, also brauch ich mir nix neues zu kaufen. Und mit Touchdisplay --> ohne mich



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Laptops sind ein aussterbender Markt, daran ändert Intels Bemühungen bezüglich Ultrabooks auch nichts.
> Immerhin sind die Netbooks schon wieder verschwunden und denen hatte man einen großen Marktanteil angedichtet.


Für mich kommt aber nix anderes in Frage, ich brauch den für's Studium und will nebenzu auch mal was zocken können, und da ich 'ne Wohnung habe, kann ich mir da schlecht Fernsehr oder Monitor reinstellen. Mein jetziger Laptop ist quasi zum Wegwerfen, da muss was neues her, und was auf meinem PC noch für Spiele groß laufen, kannst du dir vermutlich denken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. August 2013)

Irgendwie hast du mich falsch verstanden. 
Es wird nicht alles auf dem Smartphone gemacht werden, aber es wird so ziemlich alles über das Smartphone laufen (können). 
Alles kann man in der Cloud berechnen lassen und dort wo man es braucht, verbindet man eben das Smartphone mit der restlichen Hardware, die man dazu braucht. 

Zocken am TV?
Smartphone anschließen, Controller anmelden und los spielen. 
Zocken mit M+T?
Smartphone anschließen, M+T anmelden und los spielen. 
Arbeiten mit Photoshop?
Smartphone an den Monitor anschließen, Touchpad, M+T, oder sonstwas anmelden und damit arbeiten. 

Möglich wird alles sein und das wird auch keine 100 Jahre mehr dauern. 
In Japan(?) wird gerade bei einer Versicherung alles auf Tablets umgestellt und somit komplett, oder zumindest großteils auf PCs verzichtet. 

Versteh mich nicht wieder falsch, ich finde diese Entwicklung selber nicht begrüßenswert. Zumindest komplett.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mein Handy funktioniert noch tadellos, also brauch ich mir nix neues zu kaufen. Und mit Touchdisplay --> ohne mich



Touchdisplay ist aber der Standard, der weiter ausgebaut wird. Denn mit den Händen etwas bedienen, ist das, was der Mensch am Besten kann, denn die Hände sind das beste Werkzeug, das die Evolution hervorgebracht hat.
Die Hände sind jeder Maus und jeder Tastatur Lichtjahre voraus.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Für mich kommt aber nix anderes in Frage, ich brauch den für's Studium und will nebenzu auch mal was zocken können, und da ich 'ne Wohnung habe, kann ich mir da schlecht Fernsehr oder Monitor reinstellen. Mein jetziger Laptop ist quasi zum Wegwerfen, da muss was neues her



Dann beeile dich mit dem Laptop Kauf. 
Laptops habe ich auch noch (gleich vier Stück) und nutzen tue ich sie auch weiterhin, da die Tables und Pads mir noch zu langsam bei einigen Sachen sind (aber auch das wird sich ändern).



Two-Face schrieb:


> und was auf meinem PC noch für Spiele groß laufen, kannst du dir vermutlich denken.


 
Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern.


----------



## Two-Face (14. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Touchdisplay ist aber der Standard, der weiter ausgebaut wird. Denn mit den Händen etwas bedienen, ist das, was der Mensch am Besten kann, denn die Hände sind das beste Werkzeug, das die Evolution hervorgebracht hat.
> Die Hände sind jeder Maus und jeder Tastatur Lichtjahre voraus.


Wenn das nur ernsthaft funktionieren würde, hätte ich ja vielleeeiicht nichts dagegen - aber dieses Geschmiere auf diesen mitlerweile ja schon riesigen Smartphones (ernsthaft, die Dinger sprengen ja schon die Hosentasche) ist mir zu blöd, ich habe mich schon öfter daran versucht (iPhone und so ein altes Xperia-Ding), die Bedienung ist grauenhaft, da will man wo runterscrollen und dann scrollt das Ding irgendwo hin, aber nicht dahin wo man will.

Übrigens, wie lang hält eigentlich der Akku von so einem Teil? Einen ganzen Tag? wow!


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann beeile dich mit dem Laptop Kauf.
> Laptops habe ich auch noch (gleich vier Stück) und nutzen tue ich sie auch weiterhin, da die Tables und Pads mir noch zu langsam bei einigen Sachen sind (aber auch das wird sich ändern).


Ich warte noch was das Windows 8.1-Update bringt, dann hol ich mir 'n etwas teureren Allround-Laptop (also nicht gleich so'n fettes Gaming-Teil), das wird erst mal reichen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern.


Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich mir mal 'ne Slim-Konsole der aktuellen Generation unter den Schreibtisch stellen und mit dem Monitor verbinden soll, nur um mal zu gucken wie die Grafik da is oder um mal so ein olles, konsolenexklusives Game auszuprobieren.


----------

